# Filme legal downloaden oder streamen?



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. März 2013)

Gibt es echt immernoch keine Möglichkeit Filme legal runterzuladen oder wenigstens in HD zu streamen?
Ich hab mal gesucht und mir Amazon und Maxdome angeguckt, aber den ihr Angebot stammt ja größtenteils aus den 90ern. Gibt es nichts aktuelles? über VPN/Proxy kann man sich die $-Preise angucken, 20$ für nen Film ist ja lächerlich.


----------



## Shadlight (1. März 2013)

Apple TV/ ITunes


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. März 2013)

Hmm, keine Ahnung, was du gegen das Angebot von Amazon und Maxdome hast.

Gerade heute kam ganz frisch Skyfall bei Maxdome rein.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. März 2013)

Maxdome, Watchever.


----------



## Ogil (1. März 2013)

Netflix?


----------



## Felix^^ (1. März 2013)

Wieso besteht ihr immer darauf dass es legal ist? In Deutschland ist noch *KEINER *nur durch das reine herunterladen von One-Click-Hostern (wie Rapidshare, Uploaded, Netload usw.) bestraft worden. Bei denen wo die Briefe reinkommen, die haben von P2P Programmen gezogen wie z. B. Bearshare, Limewire, usw. wie das ganz Zeug heißt...


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Wieso besteht ihr immer darauf dass es legal ist? In Deutschland ist noch *KEINER *nur durch das reine herunterladen von One-Click-Hostern (wie Rapidshare, Uploaded, Netload usw.) bestraft worden. Bei denen wo die Briefe reinkommen, die haben von P2P Programmen gezogen wie z. B. Bearshare, Limewire, usw. wie das ganz Zeug heißt...


Noch ...


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2013)

netload hat ja sitz in deutschland die erwischt es zuerst ^^

während uploadet in hongkong sitz hat und share online auf einer insel in den philipinnen


----------



## EspCap (1. März 2013)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Wieso besteht ihr immer darauf dass es legal ist?



Weil es vielleicht auch Leute gibt, denen gute Filme was wert sind? 

On topic: iTunes Store. So um die 5 EUR zum Leihen pro Film.


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Hat iTunes nicht nur 720p oder gibt es die Filme inzwischen auch in 1080p?


----------



## Carcharoth (1. März 2013)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Wieso besteht ihr immer darauf dass es legal ist? In Deutschland ist noch *KEINER *nur durch das reine herunterladen von One-Click-Hostern (wie Rapidshare, Uploaded, Netload usw.) bestraft worden. Bei denen wo die Briefe reinkommen, die haben von P2P Programmen gezogen wie z. B. Bearshare, Limewire, usw. wie das ganz Zeug heißt...



Weil ich die Person sonst permbanne und die Polizei ins Haus schicke.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. März 2013)

Das ist interessant, weil die Grenzen wie ich finde sehr stark verschwimmen.

Wenn ich einen Film mittels oben genannter Webhoster runter lade ist das illegal (oder wenigstens den Mods wert, einem die Polizei auf den Hals zu jagen) wegen dem Urheberrecht.

Wenn ich bei youtube, ne Stunde surfe und mir alle möglichen Videos angucke, habe ich dabei sicher mehrere urheberrechtsgeschützte Videos gesehen ohne es zu wollen/wissen.

Jetzt kann man sagen, man läd die Videos ja mit Vorsatz runter bei den Webhostern, das ist strafbar. Okay.

Aber dann sollte es auch strafbar sein, an einen Ort im Web (youtube) zu gehen, wo man mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch ohne eigenes Wissen Urheberrechtsbruch begehen wird.
Denn das ist schließlich auch vorsätzlich.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Aber dann sollte es auch strafbar sein, an einen Ort im Web (youtube) zu gehen, wo man mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch ohne eigenes Wissen Urheberrechtsbruch begehen wird.
> Denn das ist schließlich auch vorsätzlich.



Das hat für den Uploader auch Konsequenzen und ist auch der Grund für den Zinober mit der Gema.


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

ich finds immer noch schlimm das nicht lizensierte kopie nutzer länger im knast sind als vergewaltiger und co





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BSu4QzlGzMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (2. März 2013)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Wieso besteht ihr immer darauf dass es legal ist?



Weil die Leute keine Lust haben, Unsummen für eine "Unterlassungserklärung" auszugeben? 

Es ist nun mal keine Selbstverständlichkeit, Filme und Serien umsonst zu laden; früher oder später werden auch die letzten Quellen dichtgemacht werden. Es gibt genügend alternative legale Quellen - nur muß man dafür ein wenig Geld bezahlen. 

Keine Frage: Mich regt das ganze DRM und sonstiges Getue um Filme und Serien auch auf - nur hatte und habe ich kein Problem damit, für etwas, was ich sehen möchte, auch Geld hinzulegen (meine Film-Sammlung mit mittlerweile über 3.000 Titeln oder mehr gibt darüber beredte Auskunft).

Wenn legale Anbieter in den Preiskampf gehen müssen, dann wird auch eine "Movie-Flatrate" sehr viel günstiger. Und ob ich 10 Euro dem Fileshare-Hoster oder einem richtig legalen Unternehmen in die Kiemen werfe, macht wohl keinen Unterschied...


----------



## ZAM (2. März 2013)

Ich hab mir letztens auch mal die 30-Tage-Testphase von Watchever gegönnt, weil es nativ von Samsung-TV-Geräten der E-Serie (2012) unterstützt wird.
Für Leute die es mögen/wollen, gibt es da auch Serien/Filme im O-Ton, wenn auch nicht alle. Nur leider ist das Angebot da noch nicht sehr umfangreich. 


Lovefilm bietet ja einen ähnlichen Service, aber auch hier ist das Streamingpaket noch nicht so umfangreich. Maxdome hab ich noch nicht probiert, da steige ich durchs Abo-System nicht durch. *g*


Ich würde ehrlich gesagt auch 20€/Monat zahlen wenn ich alle Serien und (natürlich nicht Kino ) Filme, die es so gibt. auf Bedarf in jeder verfügbaren Sprache streamen könnte.


----------



## win3ermute (2. März 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich würde ehrlich gesagt auch 20€/Monat zahlen wenn ich alle Serien und (natürlich nicht Kino ) Filme, die es so gibt. auf Bedarf in jeder verfügbaren Sprache streamen könnte.



10 - 15 Euro reichen auch, aber ansonsten Deiner Meinung. Mittlerweile sind es auch keine 6 Monate mehr, bis man einen Kinofilm auf DVD/BD bekommt - da warte ich gerne. 

Das Angebot ist auch dank der unterschiedlichen Firmen beschränkt. Ist interessant, daß bei mp3 keiner der Musik-Produzenten auf einen grünen Nenner kam, bis Apple das einfach mal so anbot. Vielleicht braucht es auch bei der Filmwirtschaft eines externen Anbieters, der das einfach macht...


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

nur so einen dienst wirds leider nicht wie in der usa geben oder erst in ein paar jahren


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. März 2013)

Konsequenzen für den uploader, klar. Wenn es in seinem Land verboten ist. Wenn mir jemand aus Ghana ein urheberrechtsgeschütztes Video schickt ist alles in Ordnung oder wie?

Dann muss die Gema her. Die Gema kann aber auch nur Sachen kontrollieren die unter der Gema Lizenz laufen. Creativ Comments Lizenzen sind wieder etwas anderes.



> ich finds immer noch schlimm das nicht lizensierte kopie nutzer länger im knast sind als vergewaltiger und co



Daran siehst du sehr schön was in unserem demokratischen Rechtsstaat heutzutage das wichtigste ist.

Geld.

Mit Medien wird eine Menge Geld verdient. Und es ist wichtig das die auch weiter Geld verdienen.
Frauen, _pff_, warum sollte man Leute ordentlich bestrafen die Frauen vergewaltigen? Dadurch entsteht doch keinem ein finanzieller Schaden. -.-;


----------



## win3ermute (2. März 2013)

Es ist nunmal so, daß die Industrien sehr schwerfällig sind, wenn es um Neuerungen bzw. eine komplette Änderung des Marktes geht. 

Nimm' mp3 - ich habe "audio"-Zeitschriften aus der Zeit, als mp3 sich gerade durchsetzte. Die propagierten (wahrscheinlich auch üppig von Sony bezahlt) die MiniDisc (erinnert sich kaum eine Sau dran) und forcierten einen Kampf MD vs. CD-ROM, während die Leute "napsterten" wie sonstwas. Das Medium mp3 wurde völlig ignoriert, weil es "sich ja nicht vom PC lösen konnte". 

Statt SA-CD, DVD-Audio, MD oder DCC setzte sich völlig unerwartet mp3 durch - auf ein Medium, was die Industrie nicht kontrolliert, reagieren die völlig unvorbereitet. Legale MP3-Portale waren zu teuer und dank der wenigen teilnehmenden Produzenten eingeschränkt; gingen also total unter. 
Hat die Industrie daraus gelernt? Nö! Statt neuer Vertriebswege wird das Neue bekämpft; außerdem möchte man unbedingt "seine" Plattform durchsetzen.

Bei mp3 waren es Apple und auch Amazon, die für eine weitgehende legale Akzeptanz sorgten - branchenferne Unternehmen! Bei mkv etc. wird es nicht anders aussehen. Von den Produzenten darf man keine Beweglichkeit erwarten. BWLer können das offenbar nicht (*pun* *pun*).


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

wenn man sich den werdegang des divx codecs anschaut ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. März 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hmm, keine Ahnung, was du gegen das Angebot von Amazon und Maxdome hast.
> 
> Gerade heute kam ganz frisch Skyfall bei Maxdome rein.


Ja aber außer bond (komplett) gibts da fast nix neues. habe zumindest wenn ich nach 2012/2013 suche nur 2-3 bekannte sachen gefunden.
Was ich mir vorstelle wäre oscar best movie alle nominierungen



ivenalot schrieb:


> Apple TV kannst du fuer 3-5Euro HD Filme leihen und theoretisch streamen lassen.


Hm der englishe hatte wreck it ralph für 20, werd da ncohmal nach streamen gucken. doof nur das da keine preise stehen solange man nicht itunes installiert



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Maxdome, Watchever.


watchever werd ich mal reingucken, kenn ich nich


----------



## win3ermute (2. März 2013)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Was ich mir vorstelle wäre oscar best movie alle nominierungen



Da üblicherweise die Oscar-Filme teilweise nicht mal im europäischen Raum angelaufen sind, ist das reine Phantasterei. Im Netz gibbet dann "DVD-Screener", die allenfalls für Leute mit 19"-Monitoren interessant sind...

Und ehrlich gesagt, könnte neben "Life of Pi" und "Django Unchained" höchstens "Argo" interessant sein (heute "Gone Baby Gone" von Regisseur Affleck gesehen - das kam absolut unerwartet und ist eine von Affleck selbst gelegte Messlatte, die er mit "The Town" meiner Ansicht nicht mal ansatzweise erreicht hat - was ein fieses Teil. Erinnerte mich ansatzweise an Eastwoods "Mystic River", war aber schneller und ging in eine ganz andere Richtung - ganz großes Kino! Mal sehen, wie "Argo" sich schlägt).


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. März 2013)

Es muss ja nicht zwingend ne deutsche seite sein. Vielleicht eine die es wie vimeo mit Ländergrenzen nicht so genau nimmt.
Aber na klar, zeug das es nicht als BDRip gibt, erwarte ich da garnicht.

Watchever is ja genauso ein Witz...
Filme 2000-2012, 62 Filme, Eli+American und der Rest sind B, C Trashmovies


----------



## win3ermute (2. März 2013)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Es muss ja nicht zwingend ne deutsche seite sein. Vielleicht eine die es wie vimeo mit Ländergrenzen nicht so genau nimmt.
> Aber na klar, zeug das es nicht als BDRip gibt, erwarte ich da garnicht.



Von den Oscar-Filmen ist derzeit meines Wissens nach erst "Life of Pi", "Argo" und "The Hobbit" als US-BD draußen. Zeitnah zum Oscar gibbet da meistens nix. Der Rest der "halbwegs guten Kopien" waren Copies der DVD-Screener, die der Oscar-Jury bereitgestellt wurden und selbstverständlich den Weg ins Netz gefunden haben.

Manche Filmemacher erkennen übrigens durchaus die Wirkungsweisen des Netzes. Mein Lieblingsfilm des Jahres 2012, Refns "Drive", "leakte" in einem Workprint ins Netz und wurde zurecht trotz unfertiger Musik und F/X gefeiert wie nix. Refn selbst antwortete bereits, man solle die derzeitige Blu bzw. DVD nicht kaufen - es folgt eine "Queen"-Version, die Workprint und fertige Fassung enthält und neben jeder Menge Extras Features bietet, die den geneigten Zuschauer am Prozess des Filmemachens teilhaben lassen sollen.

Unnötig zu sagen, daß "Drive" trotz frühzeitigem "Leaken" seine Produktionskosten alleine in den USA locker eingespielt hat (in Europa dürfte das Teil fast noch erfolgreicher gewesen sein - hier schätzt man eben noch das "New Hollywood" und den "Film Noir"). Die "Queen-Edition" wird hoffentlich eine Art Prunkstück in meiner BD-Sammlung - und eventuell ein Signal, wie man "Film" auf Konserve eben noch ein wenig mehr ansprechender verkaufen kann.


----------



## Nexilein (2. März 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich finds immer noch schlimm das nicht lizensierte kopie nutzer länger im knast sind als vergewaltiger und co



Sorry, aber das Video ist sowas von dümmlich. Da weiß man garnicht wo man anfangen soll: 
Der versuch die Wissenschaft (omg wir nennnen das MIT) einzuspannen ist lächerlich.
16k Klagen scheitern; nur nicht vor Gericht.
Alle Menschen wehren sich; nur die nicht-Kommunisten wissen nichts davon...

Es war unglaublich cool Musik zu besitzen noch bevor sie veröffentlicht wurde. Ratio Server waren der Zenit der Nächstenliebe in den 90ern. Es war geil wenn man SW Episode 1 bei der Deutschland-Premiere schon zum dritten, oder zehnten mal gesehen hat.
Aber irgendwann wird man erwachsen, und wenn man sich dann über ein paar Euro für einen Film Gedanken macht... dann hätte man als Teenie vielleicht nicht die Schule vernachlässigen sollen. Verweise auf Produktionskosten wären hier wohl vergebene Liebesmühe....
Im übrigen hat die Warez.Szene durchaus ihre Verdienste, so laufen Filme heute z.B nicht mehr mit mehren Wochen oder Monaten Versatz in den US bzw. EU Kinos an. Dennoch schämt sie sich ihrer Kinder...

Und weil es sich dabei um um eine dreiste Lüge, die den Charakter dummer Menschen auf niederträchtige Weise verderben könnte handelt, hier noch einmal extra erwähnt:
Die These_ "das nicht lizensierte kopie nutzer länger im knast sind als vergewaltiger und co" _liegt auf dem Niveau des Videos...


----------



## win3ermute (2. März 2013)

Gut, der Großteil Deines Postings ist ziemlich wirr, aber hier irrst Du komplett:



Nexilein schrieb:


> Im übrigen hat die Warez.Szene durchaus ihre Verdienste, so laufen Filme heute z.B nicht mehr mit mehren Wochen oder Monaten Versatz in den US bzw. EU Kinos an. Dennoch schämt sie sich ihrer Kinder...



Das ist ein "Verdienst" der DVD; nicht der "Szene". Code-1-DVDs wurden vor Kinostart importiert wie Sau dank codefree gelöteter Abspielgeräte. Habe selber noch einen alten Panasonic A-100, der manuell umstellbar ist dank eingelötetem Chip. Selbst heute gibt es noch dieselben "Qualitätslöter" wie zu Zeiten der DVD, die ein Marken-BluRay-Gerät codefree löten (suche nach "Karsten Becker dvd" - und dessen Umlötarbeiten sind absolut legal und mit voller Garantie. Nix mit Fernbedienungshacks bei NoName-Geräten - die BluRay-Player überleben sogar Firmware-Updates!).

Die Geschichte der Abspielzeiten im Kino ist eh ganz lustig. Früher fing ein Film an der Ost- und Westküste an und "eroberte" dann langsam den Rest der US of A (Kopien wurden natürlich schlechter). 

Anfangszeiten gab es nicht: Man ging in der Mitte des Filmes ins Kino; schaute sich nach dem Ende dann eventuell noch den Anfang an.
Änderte sich schlagartig 1960: Hitchcock verbot, daß nach Beginn der Vorstellung von "Psycho" noch Leute zugelassen wurden. Machte bei "Psycho" auch durchaus Sinn - Meilenstein des "modernen Kinos" halt 

1960 war eh ein "filmrevolutionäres" Jahr. Hitch drehte "Psycho" mit seinem TV-Team, um die Kosten unten zu halten - und hat damit mal eben das moderne Horror-Kino geboren. Relativ gleichzeitig drehte Powell in UK mit Karlheinz Böhm den Film, der die Karrieren aller Beteiligten zerstören sollte: "Peeping Tom". Nicht mal bei der Premiere wollten die Leute den Machern die Hand schütteln. Wie Psycho ein absolutes Meisterwerk - nur 10 Jahre oder mehr seiner Zeit voraus und äußerst beeinflussend für eine Vielzahl von Regisseuren. Und Bava drehte seinen ersten "eigenen" Film - bis heute maßgebend für "Gothic Horror"; und jeder "moderne" Regisseur zählt ihn zu seinen Inspirationen. Später "erfand" Bava mal eben nebenbei den Giallo und den Slasher. Halt so nebenbei...  

Massenhaft Kopien zum Start eines Films gab es nur für B-Movies: So sollte verhindert werden, daß die Leute sich gegenseitig früh genug warnen konnten, was für ein Scheiss da gerade lief. 

Änderte sich 1972 mit Coppolas "Der Pate": Das war der erste A-Film, der mit B-Film-Kopie-Menge anlief. Ist ganz lustig: Weder Studio noch Regisseur trauten dem Film; Coppola wollte den eigentlich gar nicht machen. Gilt heute als einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten; ist leider auch mitverantwortlich für das heutige Hollywood-"Klima".

1974 dann der erste (und wahrscheinlich einer der letzten) Blockbuster: "Jaws" aka "Der weiße Hai" vom Schaumschläger Spielberg (dennoch ein verdammt guter Film; gerade, wenn man die Produktionsgeschichte anschaut - wirrer ist jene in der Neuzeit nur die von "Apocalypse Now"): Das Publikum stand in New York mehrere Blocks Schlange, um eine Kinokarte zu lösen (jaha, so trivial ist das mit dem Blockbuster).

1979 dann überreichte Lucas gegen alle Widerstände den Schlüssel zum modernen Hollywood: B-Movies mit tollen Effekten versehen! War nicht seine Absicht; muß man entschuldigend dazu sagen. Die Fox verzweifelte an diesem Klumpen namens "Star Wars" und überlegte gar, das wenigstens als TV-Serie irgendwie noch zu versilbern. Lucas behauptete verzweifelt, sein Kinderfilm (und als mehr sah er das Ding damals nicht) würde bestimmt die 17 Millionen wieder 'reinholen. Die Fox wäre danach pleite gewesen und Lucas vernichtet (gut, das war er trotz Erfolg danach trotzdem - was wirklich gutes wie "American Graffiti" oder "THX 1138"; beides relativ "experimentelle" Filme; hat er danach nie wieder gemacht. Seine Ex-Frau fragte sich denn auch: "WTF? Der hat ein Studio, jede Menge Geld - und macht nur noch Star-Wars-Mist?!")

Paul Schrader machte 1982 sein "Cat People"-Remake im Klima des "New Hollywood". Danach ging er für "Mishima" (kennt das Ding überhaupt jemand? Banausen!) nach Japan. Als er 1985 zurückkam, fand er eine völlig veränderte Hollywood-Landschaft vor, in der die Filme der "New-Hollywoodianer" keine Zukunft mehr hatten. Statt Filmmaniacs waren nun BWLer zugange, denen es egal war, ob sie Kühlschränke oder Filme verkauften. Die B-Film-Vermarktungsstrategie war mittlerweile Standard - und nicht nur das: Über Erfolg oder Mißerfolg wurde am ersten Einnahme-Wochenende entschieden. Spielberg fand das toll; Milius brachte das kurz und knapp auf den Punkt, was Film als Kunst betraf: "Wir sind am Arsch!" (Ok, richtig am Arsch war er erst nach "Red Dawn"...)

Kurz nach Einführung der DVD wurde der Industrie dann klar, daß Regionalcodes dank umgebauter Player was für den Popo sind - und flugs wurde, um "Grauimporten" vorzusorgen, eine weltweite Kopienflut ausgemacht. Klappte nicht immer wie im Falle von "Sin City". In US of A ein grandioser Flop war das Ding Monate vor Europa-Aufführung bereits als Raupkopie verfügbar - und wurde dennoch in Europa ein Hit!

Ein Jahrhundert Filmindustrie hat die damaligen Großen eines gezeigt: 
a) Erfolg ist nicht planbar
b) Geh nach Deinem Bauchgefühl
c) Der Sleeper kann ein Hit werden

BWLer kapieren das nach Hundert Jahren nicht und versuchen, den absoluten Erfolg zu designen. Dabei sind ihnen einige Erfolge und jede Menge Flops gelungen - nur die Qualität ging komplett bis auf wenige Ausnahmen den Bach runter. Wie Coppola vor 10 Jahren sagte: "Ein Jahrzehnt - und nicht _ein_ Klassiker!"

Wenn die sog. "Szene" eines verändern kann, dann vielleicht das: Mehr Filme mit geringem Budget - und dafür höherer Qualität. Wirkliche Talente wie Bava oder Hitchcock konnten WELTEN aus dem Nix erschaffen mit wenig Geld - vielleicht sollten wir da wieder hin...


----------



## zoizz (2. März 2013)

Puh, eigentlich interessiert mich dieses Thema absolut nicht, aber dein letzter Post war überaus informativ und interessant geschrieben.


----------



## Legendary (2. März 2013)

An die MD kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern und an die MD-Player die mit damals 600 DM ein Vermögen gekostet haben.

Jaja die gute alte Napsterzeit, ja ich bekenne mich als alter Napsterianer, ich kannte keinen der damals um die Jahrtausendwende nicht MP3s von Napster oder Limewire gezogen hat. Leider waren die Rohlinge noch nicht so erschwinglich wie heute und die Audioqualität war teilweise unter aller Kanone.


----------



## jorgusus (6. Juni 2013)

Netflix,Hulu Vudu. Dazu braucht man aber ein VPN-Programm wie das verlinkte.


----------



## Marcodruk (20. Dezember 2016)

Da gibt es doch so viele Streaming Seiten.. auch eine legale Download Seiten..

 

Am besten mal googlen.. aber meine Vorgänger haben es schon gesagt: Amazon Stream, Netflix, Watchever, P2P, Usenet,


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2016)

und für den post hast du dich registriert?


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Dezember 2016)

Ja, also ich glaube nach 3 1/2 Jahren braucht man so einen Thread auch nicht wirklich von den Toten wieder zu erwecken.


----------

